
Show HN: UML2 SP: Object-oriented simulation language - vgurianov
https://vgurianov.github.io/uml-sp/
======
mrguyorama
I noticed that (in firefox nightly), the left side nav bar buttons don't seem
to work as buttons. They still require you to click the actual text itself.
Just a minor nit

Does this project require use of the StarUML editor?

~~~
vgurianov
No, the StarUML editor is not required. You can use any UML-editor if it
supports uml-profiles (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unified_Modeling_Langu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unified_Modeling_Language_tools)).

It is necessary to perform the following steps:

1\. create a profile, for example

Microsoft Visual Studio: [https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ee332513.aspx](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ee332513.aspx)

MagicDraw UML tool: [https://community.nomagic.com/uml-
profile-t2139.html](https://community.nomagic.com/uml-profile-t2139.html)

Sparx:
[http://www.sparxsystems.com/resources/developers/uml_profile...](http://www.sparxsystems.com/resources/developers/uml_profiles.html)

Visual Paradigm: [https://www.visual-paradigm.com/tutorials/how-to-define-
cust...](https://www.visual-paradigm.com/tutorials/how-to-define-custom-model-
element-properties.jsp)

2\. to create stereotypes using the definitions
[https://vgurianov.github.io/uml-
sp/metamodel](https://vgurianov.github.io/uml-sp/metamodel)

Thanks for looking - I appreciate your opinion.

